# Grandfather in attack at Pearl Harbor



## jessiey416 (Oct 1, 2012)

My grandpa never discussed his time in the war. From what I heard from family as a small child he was moved from one ship to another a day before the attack to train someone. The day the attack happened he watched the ship he was originally on sink. Now I have no idea how much is true or not. He passed about five years ago and I have no other living family on my mom's side and feel like it's time to find out what happened. I'm having a hard time finding anything that's free online for information. Is there any helpful hints that someone can give me? I have very little information. I know his name John Baxter Cone "JB" Cone and that he was at the attack of Pearl Harbor. I also heard he was wounded, not sure when though.

TY
Jes C


----------

